# Super Mario 64 Online Rom for Mac?



## Ancientmage96 (May 24, 2019)

Hey so I'm trying to hook it up to where I can play Super Mario 64 Online on my Macbook Pro, is it hopefully possible to do that? I have a SixtyForce emulator and it does work, just not sure how or if I can hook it up to play Super Mario 64 Online. I'm new to emulators and roms, just saw a video of a Youtuber I watch play it and was hoping to hook it up somehow even though I have a Macbook Pro. 

edit:
I found an emulator called Retroarch too, this looks a lot easier to use but I can't seem to get it to work for Mac. Also, I currently have Mac Mojave if that helps. Also, I'm hoping to hook up one of my controllers. I have a PS4, Xbox One, and Xbox 360 controllers that have USB's. The PS4 works for Retroarch by the way.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (May 24, 2019)

The entire SM64O .zip file comes with all the stuff you need, including a server list and matching emulator (and minus a rom file), and it can be downloaded from Kaze’s v2.0 video. However, since you’re on a Mac, I believe you must use something like Wine to run Windows executables.


----------



## Ancientmage96 (May 24, 2019)

oh ok, do you know what kind of wine wrapper I should use and how to configure it?


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (May 25, 2019)

Ancientmage96 said:


> oh ok, do you know what kind of wine wrapper I should use and how to configure it?


I never used Wine, sorry.


----------



## Stwert (Jun 3, 2019)

Wine is ok, but it can be a total pita. Honestly, you’re much better off dual booting into Windows, or even running a VM for Windows.
I use Parallels to run a Windows VM, handles most emulation well enough.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jun 3, 2019)

As @Stwert mentioned, I would recommend using Parallels. I used it for running Windows-only games on my Macbook Pro before it met its untimely death (had to rush out the door to catch my ride and knocked over a cup of water on it) and it worked better than anything else I'd tried, with much less hassle and commitment than dual-booting. Do note that you'll need either an ISO, or Windows install disc to set it up, though. You can probably use Windows 7, but I used 8.1 when I ran it.


----------

